# hochzeichen?



## puschelemo21 (26. Okt 2011)

wie gibt man z.b. 16 hoch 3 an? 16^3 liefert falsche Ergebnisse :/
Danke schonmal ^^


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2011)

Math (Java Platform SE 6)


----------



## puschelemo21 (26. Okt 2011)

gibts ne andere Möglichkeit? darf ich leider nicht verwenden.
habs nun so gerechnet: 
 erg = 16*16*16 *x1 + 16*16 *x2+ 16 * x3 +  x4;

in den x1 x2 x3 sowie x4 sind einzelne zeichen von Unicode als dezimal bekomm ich 1 raus und als char den richtigen Buchstaben A
aber eigentlich sollte dezimal 65 sein?


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2011)

Dann musst du das von Hand implementieren.


----------



## puschelemo21 (26. Okt 2011)

ok aber liefert falsches Ergebnis hab ich was übersehn? =(


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2011)

Was genau willst du da denn ausrechnen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Okt 2011)

puschelemo21 hat gesagt.:


> wie gibt man z.b. 16 hoch 3 an? 16^3 liefert falsche Ergebnisse :/


16^3 liefert korrekterweise 19, wie es sich für XOR gehört.

Für Potenzen gibt es [c]Math.pow(base, exponent)[/c].
Für Bitshifts gibt es bitshifts: [c]a << 24 + r << 16 + g << 8 + b[/c].


----------



## puschelemo21 (26. Okt 2011)

ich will unicode in dezimal umrechnen aber will es per Hand nun machen das problem allerdings is das dezimal bei \u0041 65 wäre aber ich 1 herausbekomme


ach ich idiot habs gefunden hab die falsche Variable ausgegeben hehe danke trotzdem ^^


----------



## Gast2 (26. Okt 2011)

Bist du dir sicher dass deine x Werte stimmen?

```
16*16*16*0 + 16*16*0 + 16*4 + 1
```
 liefert 65.


----------

